# Wendy - by Mollycoddles (~BBW, Eating, ~~WG)



## Observer (May 18, 2006)

_~BBW, ~~WG, eating_ - Married Life leads to some changes for Wendy

*Wendy
by Mollycoddles​*
Hi. The name’s Wendy, Wendy Carter. This is the story of how I got fat. 

Let me describe myself: tall black girl, long wavy raven hair, deep soft eyes, full pouty lips. 

I used to be a svelte thing, slender waist, rounded hips, nice ass, perky tits. Made a good living as a fashion model. I was every man’s dream girl. I never had to worry about anything I ate, either, since I had such a high metabolism. Nothing I ate ever stuck to me. 

That all stopped when I got married. Rich is such a sweetie. Says he’d take care of me for the rest of my life. Means it too. I can’t resist that. Plus he’s rich. That never hurts things. 

At first, I wanted to keep living like I always had. I’d lived my whole adult life in an apartment in the big city, alone, doing everything for myself. But Rich wouldn’t hear of that. He moves us to his mansion in the country, a huge estate with lots of servants.

“I’ll do some work around here, sweetie,” I say. “I’m sure there are plenty of chores to be done.”

“No, dear, don’t exert yourself. Relax. Let the servants do it.” 

“Sure, honey. I’ll just wait by the pool.” 

*** 

So I do. I spend a lot of time sunbathing in my bikini. You know the one. A tiny red thing. Two little triangles of fabric over my nipples, another over my crotch. 

I enjoy sipping daquaries. 

"Another one? Thank you, you’re too kind."

The servants are so good. They spoil me rotten here. Its almost ass if they've been specially instructed!

"Bon bons? Don’t mind if I do."

It’s a good thing my metabolism is so fast or I wouldn’t dare eat these. Luckily, I can eat junk food all day and never gain an ounce. And I can tell Rich likes seeing me indulge myself.

"Would you be a dear and get me another dessert? One is never enough for me." 

They’re surprised that I can eat so much and stay so thin. But not as surprised as I will be soon.

"I wonder how much I could possibly eat without gaining an ounce? Perhaps I’ll find out. There’s nothing else to do here but eat. Yes, that's what I'll do - find out how far I can go. Test my limits. Know for sure."

Weeks pass. I spend my time eating and eating. And eating. Breakfast in bed. Days by the pool, nibbling sweeties. Lavish dinners. Rich and the servants are always so kind. Always there with an extra treat. 

"How lovely! I’m so lucky I can do this without getting fat."

"Oh, another? I couldn’t possibly. Well, if you insist. Ah! That hit the spot."

I eat until I’m absolutely stuffed everyday and I go to bed content. I’ve always had a big appetite. But I thought I could never satisfy it in public before. Now that I’m married, I don’t have to pretend that I don’t eat at all anymore. I can eat whenever and whatever I want. Especially since Rich seems to enjoy iit.

Months pass. Something’s finally happening. 

"My bikini’s getting tighter. Impossible," I say But truly, it doesn’t stretch like it used to. "Could it be shrinking? Or, could I be GROWING? No. I don’t eat that much more than I used to. And I still get exercise, don’t I? Well, sunbathing should count. And I go swimming, too. I think. Didn’t I do that last week? I’m sure I did." 

Here comes the maid with another tray of éclairs. 

"No thanks, not today. I think I’ll pass. . . . Well, maybe just one."

I can’t resist these. In fact, I can’t resist any sweets. It’s becoming a problem. It’s not just my bikini. My tight jeans are tighter. All the dresses in my closet bind around the hips. The buttons strain slightly.

"I CAN’T be getting fat", I cry out. "I’ve never been fat. I’ve always been so skinny. But, no one seems to notice. Rich keeps pampering me, the servants don’t say a word. 

Finally I protest. 

”Look, Rich, do you think I’m gaining weight?” I poke my belly. Soft. Slightly pudgy. Not really fat - yet.

“Of course not, Wendy! You’re as beautiful as ever. have another slice of pie. Iknow you'll enjoy it.” 

“I couldn’t," I start to say."I’m sure I’ve gained weight."

But my appetite takes over. I change mymind. "Well, okay, one more.” 

No denying it now. The scale in the bathroom shows a higher figure. I was never above 130. Now I’m 145. My old skirts don’t button. Zippers stick, seams pull. My hips are wider, my belly rounder. In the mirror, I see my face is rounder. All those éclairs and creampuffs are going to my figure. I’ve finally hit my limits. I'm gaining weight - I’ve got to start cutting back. 

I go to the gym in Rich’s basement. But working out is hard. It makes me sweaty and tired. Maybe a little break by the pool will help. 

"Oh, a margarita? Thank you, that can’t hurt. "

I don’t go back to the gym in the afternoon. Or the next day. Working out is just so dreary. The next time I try, my spandex leotard feels too clingy. It holds in my bulges but it’s uncomfortable. It feels ready to split. 

I think of starting smoking. Maybe that will keep my weight down. Bad idea, I find, it tastes horrible and I eat more to make my mouth feel decent!

My weight just keeps going up up up. I see myself getting plumper everytime I look in the mirror. My thighs are spreading, my ass is swelling, my tits are starting to look bloated. "Rich, look at me. help me" I wanbt to cry - but then I see the food and it looks so good! I hold my peace and savour its flavors.

"Do I look fatter to you?" I finally ask Rich. He smiles and shakes his head as if to say hehsn't a clue what I'm talkinbg about.

"No? But how do you explain this? My bikini’s getting tight on me! What's thastr, tou think I should go up a size? Yes, I guess it’s normal to wear out bikinis but still… 

"OK, Rich said that I should just get a bigger bikini if I think I’m getting fat."

Apparently he doesnm't think I've gained too much. 

"Fat? Oh, no, I couldn’t be getting fat, " I exclaim, denying the reality. 
It’s not possible! Not me, Wendy of the always high metabolism! But . . .

"Why do they have to have so many tempting sweets around here? I can’t resist them and I see them every where I turn!"

Candies chocolates éclairs cakes…I snack constantly, I just can’t keep them out of my mouth. Everytime I stop to think I find that I’m popping some snack into my mouth. 

"No, it can’t be. I can’t be gaining weight. It’s not true. I won’t get a bigger bikini. This one’s always been fine and it always will be. "

I determine that I spend too much time lazing by the pool. I need to exercise. I’m starting to get fat, I can feel it. My bikini really is tighter to the breaking poinr. I need some willpower. Need to resist. But there are just too many treats around. Too many. Too tempting. Why do I have such a sweet tooth? Gotta cut back or I will be a blimp before long! 

The bathroom scale says I’m up to 160. 160 lbs! I’m a cow! A huge fat blimping cow. I’ve got to get under control! I go to the kitchen to find something healthy to quell my appetite. 

"Oh, no! The kitchen is only stocked with fattening goodies &#8211; chips and cookies and pastries. Why do we have so many of these? Can’t anyone see what they’re doing to me? They’re tempting me so badly."

"Come on, Wendy," they call from the shelves, "eat us, eat us all, you know you want to."

"No, no, I won’t! I won’t eat a single bite, I’ll be a good girl." 

I resist. Rich I hope would be proud. I eat only a salad for dinner. Rich’s cook has prepared a feast as usual. I’m sorry to disappoint him by only eating so little. But I must. No excuses. No more overeating. Nothing but lettuce and bread and water. . . .

"Well, maybe just a little more, this once." I wind up polishing off what has become for me a normal meal. 

In bed, I scold myself, furious. My gut rises like a mountain before me. I promised I would only eat a salad. 

"Why did I have to eat that lobster? And all that cake?"

It was too good, too tempting. 

"EAT EAT EAT WENDY." they called out. 

And I did. I ate them all, putting them into my swelling swelling tummy. My tummy which gets bigger every day. 

The rest of me is getting bigger, too. My boobs rest on the shelf of my bloated belly. My butt is huge, my thighs are monstrous. The scale says 180. 

Only 180? I feel like I must weight a ton. I’m enormous. It’s getting harder to move, to get out of bed in the morning. 

I don’t exercise at all anymore. I can’t squeeze into my spandex outfit anymore. My bikini finally burst apart today. Rich just smiled broadly and got me a new one! Hope I don’t outgrow this one! 

More tasty treats everywhere! 

"EAT EAT WENDY EAT MUNCH CRUNCH CHEW CHEW GROW PLUMP FATTEN"

I can feel my body growing, ballooning, getting fatter. Like a blimp. Like a helium balloon being inflated. Why can’t I stop? 

My dresses are so tight. My pants won’t fit. The scale says 200 now. 200?!? I can’t be that big, that fat, that huge! But I am. I must stop before I absolutely explode! 

But I can’t. I’ve come too far and I can’t stop. The pounds are coming more easily now. They fall around my hips and ass. I’m growing, absorbing, expanding. 

"How big can I get?, I wonder. "How large will I become before I stop? Before I can’t fit into my clothes? Before I can’t fit through doors? Before I can’t move? Before I pop?" 

Clothes are TIGHT TIGHT TIGHTER TEARING RIPPING BURSTING apart. 210..220… 

"How can I just keep eating and gaining?"

The food leaps out of the fridge, off the shelves and tables and platters, into my mouth. 

"NO, I cry, no, I don’t want to eat, I want to stay thin and trim and fit! Leave me alone! I can’t eat you! I’m getting waaaaay to fat! Look at my tits!
My ass! My gut!"

Its true, Every part of my body is getting bigger as I watch in horror. My arms are flabby, my legs are soft. Cellulite. Adipose. Fat. All over me.

Rich, though, just keeps looking at me with adoring eyes. He just buys me new clothes. When I try to explain my problem he doesn’t think it’s a problem; he says he still loves me. He thinks I look fine. If I want to lose weight, he tells me, I should just eat less. He doesn’t understand that I can’t! I’ve lost the battle. There’s no way I can eat less.

Finally, I give up. 

"You’ve won, food. Come and get me. Make me fat. Make me huge. I’ll be as fat as you want me to be. I can’t resist. Mmmm. No, I can’t. I don’t want to. Not anymore. I don’t need to. Mmmm. Delicious."

The food laughs, it knows it has won. It knows that I will be huge soon. My belly is growing rounder and rounder. My ass is ballooning. I’m such a fatty, such a ridiculous fatty now. 230..240…I’ll hit 300 soon, but I don’t care anymore. The food is so good, that I can’t care about consequences anymore. 

Yes, I’m fat now. But it feels good. And I’ll be fatter soon. And that will feel better. And Rich still smiles as he holds my corpulent body in his arms.

And that is how I became fat and content as you see me now.


----------



## bentleydev (May 19, 2006)

A bit short, but very well written.


----------



## ethos (May 19, 2006)

Uhhh WOW. Fantastic. Perfect pacing, perfect descriptions (I love the psychological stuff). Great, great work.


----------



## Matt L. (May 20, 2006)

Hi Molly, Congratulations on a beautiful story. You're a remarkable author and I believe "Wendy" is one of your finest stories yet. It was a pleasure to read. Best wishes, Matt L.


----------



## mollycoddles (May 20, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## bentleydev (May 21, 2006)

Well you are a good writer. I can't decide if I like you or Swordfish better.


----------



## zonker (Jul 5, 2006)

This is one of my favorite stories of all time. The conflicting feelings she has and her denial make this just wonderful!!


----------



## luvfanny (Aug 14, 2006)

Great beginning - very sexy!!! Needs to continue the laziness and sedentary life style thread. Wendy should be ordering servants around until she is immobile.


----------



## Milkdud (Sep 6, 2006)

Man, that was like reading a Dr. Seus book. Only with more sex and fat in it.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Oct 26, 2006)

wow!
I give it an :smitten: A+!

It's one of those stories you read to finish


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Oct 31, 2006)

Ehh shush luvfanny, it's a WG, you wanna see immobility, read an XWG or so...

I like this, it seems to straddle the fence between realistic and not... you've been an author I enjoy reading for a time now.


----------

